# Good chilli recipes?



## littledreamer (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi guys! Was wondering if some of you have some good chilli recipes you wouldn't mind sharing? Want to try something unique and different. Like chilli and chocolate or something... Thanks


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/64116/chili-recipes-postem-up-show-us-what-ya-got#post_359746

Here's a great place to start Littledreamer

Chili is a very popular topic it seems here at Chef Talk

You might also want to try utilizing the Advanced Search at the top of the page

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## littledreamer (Jul 5, 2012)

Great thank you!


----------



## modchef (May 17, 2012)

Out of dire necessity (namely my desire to eat chili) I've had to develop a chili technique which I think it "different," but I've really come to like it. My girlfriend HATES beans. Despises. Taste, texture, smell, the very sight of beans will send her running from the room. Not baked, boiled, steamed, stewed, fricaseed, roasted, mashed, fried, refried, fried for a third time, not "fava beans and a nice chianti"....no beans!

So I've taken to substituting fried potatoes in my recipes. I particularly like a mix of yams and yukon golds. I small dice them to about bean size, dust them in a little flour, and then fry them either in the deep fryer or in bacon fat if I have it (and lord knows I usually do). I add about 3/4's of what I fry into the chili about halfway into cooking. The bit of fried flour will help thicken it, like the starch from the beans would. Garnish with the remainder of the fried potatoes, tossed with a little chili powder and salt. Ok, so maybe it's a crime against chili /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif, but I think it's freakin delicious.


----------



## ryan18 (Aug 9, 2012)

I found when you saute your veg, and spices in then to toast< just be sure to watch they dont burn, basically never leaving it for the first part, chipotlees also add a great kick, but dont go crazy.  enjoy


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

There are exactly 13,492 bazillion chili recipes on this planet.  Which one do you want?  Are you looking for a ground beef and bean Midwest style classic?  A slow roasted beef brisket based Texas Red?  Pork and Hatch chiles simmered in a savory southwest stew?  Or maybe something a little off the wall like chicken and habanero or deep fried tofu chunks in a soy and garlic sauce with black beans?

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Hatch chiles and pork, 

oh my gravy all over please!

I never knew such wonderful flavors were in this world!

Oh wait, I still have some in the freezer!


----------

